# How I met my GTR...



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

If anyone's interested, I've posted up a short piece over at Auto Journals about how I ended up buying the R35. I'm not much of a writer so don't expect much, but if nothing else there's a couple of shots of my Daytona Blue in case anyone's still undecided about the colour. 

They're always looking for contributions and there are some interesting ones on there already for anyone who hasn't looked.

Do I get my cheque now then David? :runaway:
:chuckle:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Top work ,

always like to hear the background of how people found themselves in a particular car, and the back ground it....

j.


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Great read Sidepipe. Similar to my conversion to the GTR. I thought I would take a ride and struggle to justify the price... I expected it to be good but not 70k+ good! 10 seconds (if that) as a passenger and I knew where I was heading!! White please.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. To be honest I wouldn't normally post stuff like that ( like I said, not much of a writer! ) but people assume that they don't like the GTR - until they actually get in one! :thumbsup:

Mind you, part of me doesn't want to make it more popular, the exclusivity is nice too... :nervous:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers for submitting your piece Adam. :thumbsup:
Made me very jealous editing that I can tell you... :bawling:

We need to read the next episode soon! 

Like your new signature BTW...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I do like the way things get presented on Auto Journals


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Like your new signature BTW...


Ahhh, my status - didn't think anyone had noticed . Trouble is this won't make ANY sense once I change it again opcorn:


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> We need to read the next episode soon!


I was there with you,great story..please continue asap!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Great work sidepipe. I suffered the same "fate", very bad idea to actually go look at a GT-R


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Good read.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Is that bum fluff under alexes nose? suits you sir !!


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Please transfer to come dine with me thread.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

No need!


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

majestic said:


> bum fluff


vLol..hav`nt heard that little gem for a while


----------

